# glock 19 9mm ejections fly toward face



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought my glock last week and put 100 through it a few days ago, fmj winchester ammo. I have no past experiance with firearms. About 5 brass ejections out of the 100 bounced off my ear prorection.

My stance was exactly the same as what i had seen in training videos and my grip was text book. the recoil was not out of the ordinary and all of my shots landed perfectly or no more that 10 inches from where i was aiming.

Has anyone ever heard of the ejected brass flying so close to the face?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have that problem shooting at an indoor range where the empty case bounces off the lane divider - the worst part of that is when that HOT case lands in your shirt collar and rolls down your back - OUCH!

When I forget to do it and I get a few cases thrown back at me I move inside the dividers to avoid the cases.

Outside it is no problem - the cases should not be coming back at ya.


----------



## darkhelmet (Oct 20, 2009)

limp wristing...

i'm a new shooter, shooting mostly 22. recently shot a glock 17. same as you, several rounds bounced off my head. i found somewhere on the 'net, a posting linking this to limp wristing.

today, same gun, paid attention to a firm grip, and problem solved.


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

OIC,,,,, I'll get a firmer grip :smt071


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Eye pro !


----------



## Myglock19 (Jan 8, 2010)

i just recently got a glock 19 and i had brass hitting me in the face 2


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

darkhelmet said:


> limp wristing...
> 
> i'm a new shooter, shooting mostly 22. recently shot a glock 17. same as you, several rounds bounced off my head. i found somewhere on the 'net, a posting linking this to limp wristing.
> 
> today, same gun, paid attention to a firm grip, and problem solved.


Not hardly. This seems to be a some what common thing, it has happened to me and I can say that it is not limp wristing. It is a gun issue. I can shoot any number of my pistols and or any one else's guns and not have this problem. However it has happened to me with my own G17 and a G17C that I fired a while back. 
I would suspect that over time this might change as all the reports of this problem that I have read come from people that have recently purchased new Glocks.
I have never seen one from some one who purchased a used Glock or from some one who has had their Glock for a long time and put several thousand rounds through it.
Just my humble opinion.


----------



## 123Slickster (Feb 1, 2010)

*Head shots*

The same thing happens to me sometimes. I think it's me though because it doesn't happen often. Maybe some wrist mistakes.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll second the limp wristing notion. I have a G19 and I notice that rarely a casing will come flying back and catch me on the hat  Every this happens, I tighten my grip, focus on my wrist and it doesn't happen again. If this was a gun issue, I'd think it'd be happening more often and wouldn't be corrected by a change in what I'm doing.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

When I shot the G17 the casings would bounce off the walls of the indoor shooting range and would hit me... But i never had them just eject right at me..


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

Only time I have ever had a casing fly back at me was when it bounced off the lane dividers at the range. The cartridges should be discharged from the side and should never fly back at the person firing the weapon.


----------

